

Ask HN: Any good reason for HEAD and BODY tags in HTML? - breck

I'm working on an HTML template language and it seems like the HEAD and BODY tags are just noise.<p>The element types in head are invisible--title, meta, link, script--so should I skip the extra head indentation level?<p>This is probably a dumb question, in fact I think the spec makes them optional, but curious if there's a good reason to keep them around.
======
mattwritescode
This was asked on stackoverflow a while back, here is what they had to say
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5641997/is-it-
necessary-t...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5641997/is-it-necessary-to-
write-head-body-and-html-tags)

